# Das neue Klopapier: NYM-Leitung



## knabi (19 Mai 2021)

Nachdem es ja nun wieder ausreichend Klopapier zu kaufen gibt, stürzt man sich nun offensichtlich auf NYM-Leitung - warum auch immer ...
Zitat aus dem Onlineshop eines großen Elektrogroßhandels (EGH):

_"Durch den anhaltenden Rohstoffmangel in der Kabelindustrie kommt es zu Engpässen im Sortiment Kabel und Leitungen. Um Hamsterkäufen einiger Marktteilnehmer entgegenzuwirken, können Feuchtraummantelleitungen NYM zurzeit nicht über den Onlineshop bestellt werden. Bitte wenden Sie sich an Ihre Niederlassung, um Ihren Bedarf in diesem Segment zu decken. Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis."_
Tatsächlich ist bei mehreren EGH kein Bestand mehr ersichtlich, alles von 3x1,5mm² bis 5x2,5mm² ist restlos ausverkauft - da können die Lagerflächen endlich mal durchgefegt werden.

Ich kann's echt nicht mehr fassen....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Mai 2021)

Das betrifft nicht nur NYM sondern die komplette Bandbreite an Material:
Kabel, Kabelkanäle, Lampen, Dämmmaterial Haus, Estrich, Holz.

Der Grund warum vieles ausverkauft ist, ist einfach. Viele haben die Bestände leergekauft weil sie vor der Erhöhung informiert wurden.
Ein Nachbar von mir hat einen Elektroladen ( 30 Mann ), er wurde vor ca. 6 Wochen informiert, dass sich ein Großteil des Material´s um ca. 30% verteuert.
Daraufhin hat er die Menge für 1 Jahr abgenommen und noch zum alten Preis geliefert bekommen. Das muss man sich natürlich auch erst einmal leisten
können.

Warum:
Viele Firmen haben nun ein enormes Problem ( Elektriker, Sanitär, Baufirmen... ).
Sie haben Angebote ausgestellt und Aufträge angenommen welche mit den Preisen vor ca. 2 Monaten
kalkuliert wurden, aber erst in den nächsten 12 Monaten durchgeführt wurden, also EK Preis ca. 30%
höher als zum Zeitpunkt des Angebotes angenommen...

Gewinn = 0


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Mai 2021)

Schau dir alleine mal die Preisentwicklung vom Kupfer an:
Innerhalb von 12 Monaten von 4.300 € auf 8.800  € pro Tonne.

Bei Stahl usw. ist es ähnlich


----------



## knabi (19 Mai 2021)

Aber ob man dabei besser fährt, wenn man beim Allzeit-Hoch der Kupfernotierung den Jahresbedarf deckt, wage ich zu bezweifeln...zumal ja auch Kapital in Größenordnung gebunden wird, und das Zeug muß ja auch irgendwo gelagert werden...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Mai 2021)

> Aber ob man dabei besser fährt, wenn man beim Allzeit-Hoch der Kupfernotierung den Jahresbedarf deckt, wage ich zu bezweifel



Es geht nicht nur um Kupfer,

es geht um Kabelpritschen, Wandkanäle, BuschJäger Material, Lampen, Dosen, Verteiler.....

Alles das was man übers Jahr braucht.




> zumal ja auch Kapital in Größenordnung gebunden wird


Du musst es auch mal so sehen. Der Elektriker hat vor 2 Monaten ein Angebot erstellt, indem er 10.000 € Material verplant hat und von 3.000 € Gewinn ausgegangen ist.
Der Kunde hat zugestimmt doch kauft er das Material jetzt, so muss er 13.000 € für´s Material ausgeben = Gewinn 0. Der Kunde bezahlt ja nicht mehr, der Preis für ihn
wurde ja vor 2 Monaten festgesetzt.



> und das Zeug muß ja auch irgendwo gelagert werden...


Bei uns auf dem Land kein großes Problem



> zumal ja auch Kapital in Größenordnung gebunden wird


In dem Fall ist es gut investiert, ansonsten liegt es halt zu 0% Zins oder Strafzins auf dem Konto


PS:
Alles mögliche ist teuer und knapp geworden, Kupfer, Blech, Kunststoffgranulate....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Mai 2021)

Ein Kollege wollte Stahl für Frontgewichte an einen Traktor bei uns im Hause kaufen,
er hat ein wenig gezögert da, ist der Preis innerhalb einer Woche um ca. 300.-€ gestiegen,
fast Verdoppelt. 

Ich glaub da kommt etwas auf uns zu.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Mai 2021)

Bin gespannt, wie lange die Lobgesänge auf die Globalisierung tatsächlich leiser sind.

Laut einem Logistiker wurden letztes Jahr zahlreiche Container und Schiffe stillgelegt ... er meinte, dass 18 Monate bis 2 Jahre notwendig sind, bis wieder alles eingetaktet ist.

https://www.kunststoffweb.de/branch...ontainer_steigen_auf_neue_rekordhoehe_t247558


----------



## Benjamin (19 Mai 2021)

Ja der Begriff dazu ist der Peitscheneffekt / bullwhip effect 

Der greift vom ganz kleinen (SMD Widerstand zum Auflöten) bis zum ganz Großen (Containerfrachter, von denen es einige Zeit viel zu viel Kapazität gab).


----------



## ADS_0x1 (20 Mai 2021)

Zum Thema Holz:

KVH -> ~330 € hoch auf über 900 €
Dachlatten -> ~0,30 € auf 1,20 €
OSB -> ~200 € auf ~500 €

Wenn man sich n Holzständerwerk vor 'nem Jahr gebaut hat und jetzt eins baut, zahlt man ca. 70.000 € mehr, nur was Material angeht...

*edit* also alles in allem, nicht nur das Holz gerechnet


----------



## Frohnius (20 Mai 2021)

hi,
ich hatte da zum teil glück ... nach hinweis meines großhändlers etwas vorrat bestellt ...

und trotzdem probleme bei diversen artikeln ...
leistungsschütz eaton / schneider ...
vibratoren von aviteq ...

und überall die aussage .. 
kabelherstellern fehlt pvc ... 
anderen fehlen halbleiter ....

die brutalen preiserhöhungen betreffen mich nur in sofern, dass der betrieb / unterhalt der anlagen teurer wird, also die kunden nicht direkt betroffen sind.

das sind jetzt die schattenseiten alles günstig im ausland / china produzieren zu lassen 

ich würde sagen der wirtschaftskrieg steht 1:0 für china


----------



## blimaa (21 Mai 2021)

da würde ich noch ET200sp Baseunits zur Liste hinzufügen....

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ducati (21 Mai 2021)

blimaa schrieb:


> da würde ich noch ET200sp Baseunits zur Liste hinzufügen....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Generell würd ich bei Siemens aktuell mal von 6+ Wochen Lieferzeit ausgehen...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Mai 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Generell würd ich bei Siemens aktuell mal von 6+ Wochen Lieferzeit ausgehen...



Leider bei vielen anderen aktuell auch. Standard Material wie Schütze / Klemmen ausverkauft. Lieferzeit > 4-6 Wochen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Mai 2021)

*Alles nur Panikmache!*

Das ist doch alles gar nicht wahr was ihr hier erzählt!
Laut einer Umfrage ist nur jeder Fünfte von wirtschaftlichen Folgen der Corona-Krise betroffen. Stand 22.05.2021.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles gar nicht wahr was ihr hier erzählt!
> Laut einer Umfrage ist nur jeder Fünfte von wirtschaftlichen Folgen der Corona-Krise betroffen. Stand 22.05.2021.



Naja, nicht jeder hier baut vermutlich gerade ein Haus oder kauft eine halbe Palette NYM oder was auch immer.
Die Umfrage betrifft ja jeden "persönlich". Da die meißten im Angestelltenverhältniss sind, betrifft es ja bei den wirtschaftlichen
Folgen eher den AG. Der Arbeitnehmer erhält ja so oder so sein Geld.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles gar nicht wahr was ihr hier erzählt!
> Laut einer Umfrage *ist nur jeder Fünfte* von wirtschaftlichen Folgen der Corona-Krise betroffen. Stand 22.05.2021.



Im übrigen, die Angabe "jeder fünfte" bezieht sich auf 28 Teilnehmer (Stand 22.05.2021) deiner Umfrage.
Ich denke mal du verwechselst da Äpfel mit Birnen. 

Die wirtschaftliche Folgen die hier diskutiert wurden betreffen wohl eher Arbeitgeber, Einzelkämpferselbstständige oder 
Mitmenschen die gerade viel Geld in die Hand nehmen müssen ( Hausbau, Renovierung.... ). 

Die wirtschaftlichen Folgen in deiner Umfrage sind wohl auch nicht so hoch bewertet, weil viele in der Corona Zeit
weniger Geld ausgegeben haben ( weniger Urlaubsreisen, Restaurant, Kino, ..... ). Und ich mutmaße mal das unsere 
Automatisierungs-Branche auch nicht so sehr von Kurzarbeit oder Entlassungen betroffen war/ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Naja, nicht jeder hier baut vermutlich gerade ein Haus oder kauft eine halbe Palette NYM oder was auch immer.
> Die Umfrage betrifft ja jeden "persönlich". Da die meißten im Angestelltenverhältniss sind, betrifft es ja bei den wirtschaftlichen
> Folgen eher den AG. Der Arbeitnehmer erhält ja so oder so sein Geld.



Das sehe ich aber nicht so locker wie du, Maschinen und Anlagen sind
lange Projekte, wenn nach Auftrags Eingang, die Preise steigen, kann dich
das schneller treffen als du denkst, auch als Arbeitnehmer. 
Die Geldbörse des Chefs ist kein Füllhorn. 
Wir merken das zb gerade am Stahl, da kaufst du nach Tagesanfrage.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das sehe ich aber nicht so locker wie du, Maschinen und Anlagen sind
> lange Projekte, wenn nach Auftrags Eingang, die Preise steigen, kann dich
> das schneller treffen als du denkst, auch als Arbeitnehmer.
> Die Geldbörse des Chefs ist kein Füllhorn.
> Wir merken das zb gerade am Stahl, da kaufst du nach Tagesanfrage.



Ja, langfristig gesehen gebe ich dir recht. Ich meinte damit auch eher den Zusammenhang mit der Umfrage
in der ja wenige wirtschaftliche Folgen angeben und Onkel damit meint dass das ja alles nicht wahr ist...

Die wirtschaftlichen Folgen werden erst noch kommen. Und das wohl recht massiv. Ich denke wenn diese Umfrage
erneut in einem Jahr gestartet wird, dann wird sie wohl (leider) ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...Die Geldbörse des Chefs ist kein Füllhorn....



Natürlich, nur dies ist jetzt noch nicht zu erkennen. Daher sind wohl auch die Umfragen noch eher "positiv".
Diese Welle der Preiserhöhung beginnt ja gerade erst zu rollen und es bleibt abzuwarten wie sich dies
weiter entwickelt. In einem Jahr werden wir es wohl genauer wissen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das sehe ich aber nicht so locker wie du, Maschinen und Anlagen sind
> lange Projekte, wenn nach Auftrags Eingang, die Preise steigen....



Das sehe ich genau so und habe es auch schon so geschrieben:



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das betrifft nicht nur NYM sondern die komplette Bandbreite an Material:
> Kabel, Kabelkanäle, Lampen, Dämmmaterial Haus, Estrich, Holz.
> 
> Der Grund warum vieles ausverkauft ist, ist einfach. Viele haben die  Bestände leergekauft weil sie vor der Erhöhung informiert wurden.
> ...



Ich denke dieses Problem der früheren Auftragsvergabe und der Fertigung des Auftrages zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt mit deutlich teuerern Preisen
wird viele die Firma kosten. Ich habe heute morgen in der Zeitung gelesen, dass in Augsburg ein mittelgroßer Estrichleger die (gutlaufende)
Firma geschlossen hat weil er mit den abgemachten Verträgen der nächsten 12 Monate seine Firma ruinieren würde.

Er hatte unter anderem einen Großauftrag für die Stadt und angefragt den Auftrag zurück zu nehmen. Dies wurde abgelehnt und seine einzigste Möglichkeit
war dann die Firma geregelt zu schließen um rechtsgültig aus den Verträgen zu kommen. Alleine bei dieser Baustelle gab er an, das er 150K Minus
gemacht hätte.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> .. Der Arbeitnehmer erhält ja so oder so sein Geld.


Nur ist das Geld immer weniger wert und er wird es auch gleich wieder los. Warum denkst du, sollten sich die ganzen Materialprobleme nur auf Baumaterial und Elektroartikel beschränken?




DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Im übrigen, die Angabe "jeder fünfte" bezieht sich auf 28 Teilnehmer (Stand 22.05.2021) deiner Umfrage.
> Ich denke mal du verwechselst da Äpfel mit Birnen...


Und ich denke, Äpfel und Birnen muss man in diesem Fall nicht mehr unterscheiden. Da ist in beiden der selbe Wurm drin. Und 21,43% sind immer noch in etwa 1/5, oder nicht? Natürlich ist diese Umfrage mit 28 Teilnehmern nicht repräsentativ. Dennoch ist diese 80%-Blindheit schlimm genug.

Irgendwie scheinst du bei "Wirtschaft" nur an dein "Geld" zu denken? Warum denkst du nicht an Staatsschulden, Steuern und an Inflation? Hast du schon einmal die vielen nicht gedeckten Milliardenausgaben durch die Köpfe der arbeitenden Bevölkerung geteilt? Du glaubst, das betrifft dich nicht? Das ist Gegenwart, nicht Zukunft!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ...Irgendwie *scheinst du bei "Wirtschaft" nur an dein "Geld" zu denken*? Warum denkst du nicht an Staatsschulden, Steuern und an Inflation? Hast du schon einmal die vielen nicht gedeckten Milliardenausgaben durch die Köpfe der arbeitenden Bevölkerung geteilt? Du glaubst, das betrifft dich nicht? Das ist Gegenwart, nicht Zukunft!



Na deine Frage in der Umfrage war doch: 


> Corona hat für* mich *Wirtschaftliche Folgen    => JA/NEIN



Wenn du fragen würdest "Hat Corona für *uns* wirtschaftliche Folgen" da hätten wohl alle Beteiligten auf JA geklickt. Ich im übrigen auch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Na deine Frage in der Umfrage war doch:
> 
> 
> Wenn du fragen würdest "Hat Corona für *uns* wirtschaftliche Folgen" da hätten wohl alle Beteiligten auf JA geklickt. Ich im übrigen auch.



Da tust den Onkel aber jetzt unrecht, er hat nur die 
erste Umfrage kopiert und die habe ich erstellt !


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2021)

Ok,
ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen dass die Frage ursprünglich war "ob es mich betrifft". Daher meine Antworten. Natürlich denke ich auch an die Folgen aller anderen die mich sicher in den kommenden Monaten auch einholen werden.

Nichts für Ungut, ich glaube wir haben etwas aneinander vorbei geredet.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da tust den Onkel aber jetzt unrecht, er hat nur die
> erste Umfrage kopiert und die habe ich erstellt !


Jetzt bekomme ich auch noch Plagiatsvörwürfe und das auch noch zu Recht  .


----------



## Heinileini (22 Mai 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Jetzt bekomme ich auch noch Plagiatsvörwürfe und das auch noch zu Recht  .


Dann muss Dir wohl der Titel "Onkel" aberkannt werden!

Tue Buße und fahr 10 Runden mit dem PaterNoster!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Mai 2021)

Dann mal lieber schnell zurück zum Thema! Ich wollte in der vergangenen Woche bei Lappkabel diverse NYM-J und ÖLFLEX® CLASSIC 110 CY bestellen. Als Liefertermin wurde für manche Typen August 2021 genannt. Unser örtlicher EGH konnte gerade noch liefern. Aber auch da wird's demnächst eng.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2021)

Ja, das ganze ist ein blöder Kreislauf. Kabel wird teurer also kaufen ( hamstern ) viele über ihren Bedarf => Kabel wird knapp für die die es wirklich brauchen => knapp => Kabel wird noch teurer...


----------



## edison (29 November 2021)

... jetzt ist es 6 Monate später und die Lieferzeiten machen nehmen Angsterregende Formen an.
Wenn das so weitergeht schraube ich zur Abwechslung mal wieder eine 95U in eine Anlage, davon hab ich noch genug liegen.


----------



## GLT (30 November 2021)

Problematisch sind aktuell ja auch Cent-Artikel, wie schnöde Klemmen - Lieferzeiten nach Rückmeldungen nicht vor Mai 22


----------

